# Peanut is gone to the bridge



## Heidi36oh

I'm writing this in tears so bare with me, Peanut is at the bridge, we just got back from Med Vets in Columbus and I can't even tell you what the Neuro vet diagnosed her with, all I heard was not curable and lost it, she had a 5 % change of recovering. It was so hard to look at her sweet face and make a decision but I hope we did the right thing.

Thank you all for the prayers and candles lit









*RIP Sweet Peanut* 01\02\2007 - 02/07/2008


Heidi


----------



## LibertyME

oh Heidi....I am so sorry...


----------



## Swanolck

I am sooo sorry for your loss.. Peanut was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Oh my gosh....I am so very sorry to read this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this very difficult time.

Godspeed sweet angel Peanut....Godspeed.............

I just lit a candle to guide her on her journey to Rainbow Bridge............


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Heidi,

I am so sorry. My heart is breaking for you. Please take time to be kind to yourself.... I will continue to pray for you and your family..... and light a candle to guide Peanut to the bridge. Rest in peace sweet baby.


----------



## Michelle4

my deepest sympathy


----------



## K.J.

Oh my gosh.. poor Peanut. I am sure she is in doggy heaven


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oh noooooooooooo.............. oh my god I can't believe it!

Crying with you..... I am so so so sorry!


----------



## arcane

I am so sorry Heidi my thoughts are with you rest peacefully Peanut


----------



## Carraig

I am sorry Heidi. I hope she meets up with my Chessie and they romp and play as she wasn't able to do here anymore.


----------



## TheHooch

I am sorry to read this. Sounds like you have been through one tragic even to another. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## vrocco1

I am so sorry Heidi. RIP Peanut.


----------



## Ash

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Daisy n Me

Oh my gosh.... a chill just went through me. I am so sorry to read this post. She was so young. Daisy is only a few months younger than her. I know that no words will make this better but my prayers and heart are with you. This was so sudden.


----------



## jealous1

I am so sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers with you and yours. t.


----------



## AndyFarmer

Oh no. Heidi I am so sorry for Peanut....goodness....don't even know what to say but I'm sorry....my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Pointgold

I am so very sorry. Your decision was the greatest gift of love. 
Godspeed, Peanut.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So very sorry to the tragic news. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

I am so sorry and sad to read this. I was hoping against hope that she would get better. I know how you're feeling right now. You pray and hope that you've made the right decision. You just don't want them to be miserable and in pain. Take care of yourself and when you're feeling more up to it, let us know more of what the vet said.


----------



## SillyTilly

I have tears in my eyes. I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and Peanut.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so so sorry for your loss. Know that you made the right decision for Peanut, even though it was a hard decision for you.


----------



## justmejanis

Heidi I cannot even begin to tell you how sorry I am. I have been there and I know your shock and pain. You did the right thing, do not second guess your decision. 

Sleep softly sweet Peanut.

I am so so sorry.........


----------



## threegoldengirls

My deepest sympathy to you and your family. Rest in Peace Sweet Peanut. May you play joyfully at the bridge with so many other babies.


----------



## HovawartMom

OMG,life is not fair,she was a pup!.
She was gorgeous and will be truly missed,here!.Big cyberg hug!.
RIP pretty girl cos now,you can run to yr heart content!!.


----------



## Nicole&Zack

Heidi, I am so sorry for your loss. 
This all happend so fast, i dont know what to say.....
Godspeed Peanut...


----------



## gold'nchocolate

I am so-o-o sorry . My heart dropped when I saw this post. I don't even have words for you.

{{{{{{{ HUGS }}}}}}}


----------



## mylissyk

Oh no, oh Heidi no. I'm so sorry....I can't even think of something to say, this is terrible. I know your heart is broken, oh I am so truly sorry.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I am so very sorry...


----------



## jessie girl

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Peanut. I know it is hard to imagine right now but Peanut is in a better place.

Penny


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm so shocked to hear the sad news. I was hoping they would have been able to help poor Peanut. You did everything you could for her and she knew that; in the end you did what was best for her. You and Peanut are in my thoughts and prayers.
Sending a giant hug ((((HUG))) your way. We are grieving with you on the loss of your sweet girl.


----------



## Jenny Wren

OH I am soooo sorry, Heidi. You have been through so much. It's hard to even fathom how this unfolded so quickly. 
I'm going to go look at some of your pictures of your pups. And try to remember happier times.
Peace...


----------



## HuntersMomma

Hon i am sooo sorry to hear this my thoughts and prayers are with you

RIP Sweet Peanut you were loved baby girl


----------



## Jen

I am so so sorry.


----------



## Sophie's slave

Heidi, I'm so sorry. Nothing anyone can say will take away your pain, but know that Peanut felt your love for her as she closed her eyes. I'm praying for strength for you and your family in the coming days as you deal with the shock of this.


----------



## roxy's mom

I'm new to posting but I've been reading about your Peanut and was shocked when I read your post. My heart goes out to you and your family. Even thought I'm far from your home (Northern Ontario) please know that I will be thinking of you and your beloved Peanut.

Kindest thoughts..

Michelle


----------



## indysmum

I am also shocked to read your news. I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sienna's Mom

I can't find the words, if I think too much I will start crying at work. I am so, so sorry. Great big cyber hugs.


----------



## Nanika

So very sorry to hear about Peanut...she is at peace now and it will come for you in time. You really went above and beyond and did everything that you could have - take comfort in knowing that so many of us out here are deeply sorry and will cry tears with you. She is free.....


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Oh Heidi, I am so very sorry! Words are of no comfort right now, I know.

Rest in peace sweet Peanut and let momma know that you will always be right beside her, just on silent paws

Hugs and prayers for you Heidi
Jazzys Mom


----------



## Maggies mom

Heidi...Im so sorry.... know that she is free of pain. You in my thoughts and prayers..... Big hugs from the Crew.....


----------



## fostermom

Oh no! May she rest in peace. She was so lucky to have you in her life.


----------



## 3 goldens

Once again I sit here in tears at the lost of another golden baby, this time really a baby. You did right by her. I hung onto my first Irish Setter to long and vowed never to do it again. I always say we hang onto them for ourselves, we let them go for theirselves. ARe in my thoughts and prayers. She is now in the compnay of so many wonderful dogs and will be waiting for you.


----------



## ShannonW

I am so very sorry to hear this shocking and tragic news... I checked back all day hoping the best for you and Peanut.  Well wishes to you in this horrible time. You were the best mom she could have asked for.


----------



## maryjean

oh my gosh...I am so sorry! Prayers and thoughts for both you and your family....


----------



## Ljilly28

I am so sorry to hear about Peanut, and your loss of her. Losing an old dog is bittersweet, but a young one by surprise is so sorrowful. She was lucky to have you standing by and making the right decisions. I feel terrible about your loss_ know you'll miss her especially when you wake up tomorrow morning. Good thoughts will be with you.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Thank you all it means alot, I know she's in a better place right now playing with her sis Spice

Heidi


----------



## daddysgirl

I am so sorry for you loss of Peanut. i can't believe it, my heart is breaking for you. please take comfort in knowing you did everything you could for your sweet girl and showed her how much you loved her till the end. if you need someone to talk to please PM me anytime, again i am so sorry. Denise


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Oh Dear God Heidi! I am so so so sorry!

But what a brave, courageous, selfless act. I know. It sure doesn't feel like it does it hon? While the pain right now is unbearable, raw and feels meaningless, time will lessen that pain. Right now you probably can't even think straight. It's ok. You've certainly earned the right to anger, confusion and hurt. You've given Peanut SO much in life and now you are left with a breaking heart. But one thing you should never do is blame yourself in any of this. You did more than most pet parenst ever thought about doing (not including the forum pet parents of course). You were a strong advocate for Peanut and she knows you were fighting for her the whole way. She knows you never stopped loving her. And she knew it was time to let you know she needed to go. As painful as that is, it is up to you to honor her memory and love by treating yourself well. If you feel guilty, forgive yourself. You know Peanut would.

Know you are in my heart tonight as I cry tears for both you and Peanut. And through your own tears, give yourself permission to smile just a moment, no matter how small at the love you have shared in life with Peanut, and know this, the relationship never ends.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Heidi, I can't even begin to tell you how sorry I am to hear that Peanut is no longer with you. Please try to find some peace in the fact that she is no longer suffering. I am certain that you made the right decision for her. My thoughts are with you and your family.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## BeauShel

Heidi,
I am so sorry and am crying along with you. She is no longer in pain and with her Spice to take care of her. We are here for you and grieving with you. Run free sweet Peanut and play with all of our pups until you can be together with your family one day.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl...may she rest in peace and run free at the bridge...my heart aches for you and it sunk when I read your post...take comfort in knowing you did the best for her and she knows how much you love her.


----------



## nellie'smom

Oh sweetheart, I am so sorry to hear this..


----------



## MaddieMagoo

I was afraid that this would come...Heidi

I am SOO SORRY to hear this....I cried for awhile while reading it...I just can't believe she was sooo young...gosh...I'll pray for her...and you...when you need it the most.


----------



## Jake'sDad

Heidi, I'm so sorry for your loss. From what you described, you made the right choice, but we all know how difficult it must have been. You and Peanut are in our prayers.


----------



## My4Boys

Heidi and family - I am so sorry to hear about Peanut! You did the right thing - and she is now w/o anymore pain and runs free again on Rainbow Bridge...and awaits to be reunited with you.


----------



## MisterBailey

Oh my, I am so, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## DUSTYRD2

So sorry for your loss. RIP Peanut. You are a beautiful girl.


----------



## Dslats

heidi,
I'm so very sorry. I was in total shock when I read this. please know that you made the right choice for your baby peanut.
rest well peanut. hugs to you heidi

Debbie & mason


----------



## ShadowsParents

I am so very sorry...... I look at that beautiful girl's picture and I see the female version of my Shadow looking back. I cannot imagine what you must be going through.

Angie


----------



## Rachel's Mom

*oh no!*

Oh god Heidi I am so very sorry! this is awful news..it is always hard to lose a beloved fur baby but when it happens so quickly like this, it is so awful! Run free and play hard at the bridge peanut....you are loved!


----------



## AtticusJordie

Heidi:

I was shocked when I read your post. Atticus and Jordie came right over the sat next to me--I think they realized that something sad had happened.....

There's little the gang here in SW PA can say to comfort you--but you, your family, and Peanut are in our thoughts and prayers!

Allow yourself to grieve--Peanut sounded like a wonderful companion! I bet she was proud to be part of your family!

Peace,

SJ


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Oh, no. I'm so very sorry. Although my Gage was older, his death was also unexpected and very sudden, so I know how you feel. Peanut is a beautiful girl who will live forever in your heart. I'm sure Gage has met her at the Bridge, along with your Spice and so many other beloved friends. Run free, dear girl.


----------



## missmarstar

omg heidi... i am so heartbroken to read this...


----------



## Murphy1029

I'm so sorry for your loss. Know that you did the right thing for Peanut and she will always be with you.


----------



## daisyzmummy

*I'm so sorry for your loss. Peanut was a beautiful dog and you were both so lucky to have shared your lifes together.*

*RIP Peanut xxx*


----------



## marshab1

We are thinking of you tonight. Never doubt you did what was best for Peanut and yourselves. 

I am so sorry.


----------



## Jellybean's mom

Oh Heidi. I'm so so sorry. I cry with you tonight. I feared the worse, but sent all the positive enrgy I had to you and your girl today. I'm sorry it wasn;t enough. Please know that she is waiting for you with her sister at the bridge and playing the day away. The older guys and gals are laughing at her silly antics and the ones like her so young, taken way to soon are playing and running like no tomorrow. She'll always be with you and she thanks you for making the right decision.

Hugs to you.


----------



## goldengirl71

Heidi, I am so sorry for your loss. I'm crying as I write this because I know exactly what you are going through. You and Peanut are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SimTek

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Phoebe

I'm so sorry Heidi. A candle will be lit here in Peanut's memory. 

Sending hugs and prayers of comfort,

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## mdoats

Oh no. I'm sooo sorry Heidi. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Zookeepermama

***hugs*** Im sorry Heidi


----------



## Merlins mom

Heidi, I am so sorry. My heart just breaks for you. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}}


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Oh Heidi. I can't even express how sorry I am. I can't imagine your sorrow. Please take cae of yourself and god speed to your beautiful Peanut.


----------



## fallen_angel727

I'm shocked to read ths, and so quickly. I'm so very sorry for your loss, you, peanut and the rest of your crew are in my thougts and prayers. 

Godspeed sweet Peanut...


----------



## Thor's Mom

OMG, I was so saddened to see this post. I'm just sitting here crying with you. My condolences on the loss of sweet Peanut. Godspeed little one. You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Ardeagold

I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Godspeed sweet little Peanut.


----------



## Molly's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## videochicke

I am stunned. Too many young ones at the bridge. Way too many. I am so so very sorry.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

Heidi I type through tears - I don't know what to say. I am so, so, so terribly sorry. My heart aches for you. Just know we're all here and Peanut was loved by all.


----------



## EddieME

Oh Heidi, I am so sorry. It just doesn't seem fair!


----------



## Sunny Delight

Heidi,

I responded on your other thread as well, but want you to know that Peanut will remain in my thoughts and prayers and that you can hopefully have some peace knowing she is happy and healthy right now. She was meant to spend her one year of life with you. Perhaps she was here to get you through these hard times, of course, now this just makes it harder...The tears are running down my face as well as I write. I am so, so sorry for your loss. I now look on your "fuzzy butts" picture with a fond memory. RIP sweet Peanut!


----------



## FranH

I'm so sorry to hear this. Your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KiwiD

So sorry for your loss


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

I am so sorry for your loss. I wish there was something I could say to make it better. They give us such unconditional love, it just doesn't seem fair sometimes. Hold on to your happy memories and thoughts that she isn't hurting anymore. RIP Peanut.


----------



## Lexie's Mom

oh i'm so so sorry for your loss. I wish there was something i could do to help you. I hate to hear about this. I've been so busy this week and haven't kept up on the forum like i usually do. i'm sorry.


----------



## Celeigh

Words cannot express how very sad I am for you and sweet precious Peanut. I know how much you love her. Life is sometimes so incredibly unfair. It breaks my heart that she had to leave so soon.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

My deepest, deepest sympathies Heidi. I'm so very sorry. Godspeed in the coming days.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

heidi, so sorry for your loss, you and your family are in my thoughts. godspeed little peanut.


----------



## timm

I'm so very sorry about your loss.. poor peanut was too young to go


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

I am so deeply saddened to learn of Peanut's passing! My thoughts, prayers & candles lit are all for you & her! God Speed Peanut! Blessings for you of peace and comfort!


----------



## ILoveAMonster

I'm not sure that this website was a good idea...with each loss we all feel the pain almost as much as the one that has lost their puppy....we all grieve with you tonight.
I'm sitting here crying, too. 
I hope you are able to get some sleep tonight, Heidi. We're all here for you. 

I'm so sorry. She was too young.


----------



## davebeech

so sorry to hear your very sad news about Peanut


----------



## McSwede

Oh dear! Heidi, I am deeply saddened and so sorry for your loss of sweet Peanut. This was so sudden and Peanut was far too young.

I'm inclined to believe Peanut was met at The Bridge by Spice where both are looking down at you and your family with such love and adoration.

RIP Sweet Peanut

~Jackie


----------



## Emma&Tilly

I am so sorry, she was so young, my thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## RickGibbs

Oh my gosh....I'm so sorry to hear this.... I don't even know what to say. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## RickGibbs

And I'm sorry I missed this thread all day.

Our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## kardokardo

I'm very sorry...Peanut will be missed so much...


----------



## Hudson

I'm so sad to hear your heartbreaking news about dear Peanut. Thoughts and prayers coming your way RIP Dear Peanut.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

I am so sorry to hear this. Peanut was just a baby. Life is so unfair sometimes but you made the right decision for your furkid.

I spent alot of time yesterday thinking about Peanut. When I saw this thread title on the main board I cried. 

Play with Spice and run free Peanut.


----------



## maggie1951

I am so sorry for your lose of a beautiful girl.

Maggie


----------



## PJD001

My heartfelt sympathy and prayers to you and your family. I was reading earlier threads a day or two ago, as I have not been on much since then. I was so shocked to see Peanut has gone to the ridge. You must feel so empty and drained right now. You did all you could and then some Heidi, don't feel guilty or wonder "what ifs', just rest knowing Peanut is pain free and romping with all the other dog's that owners on this forum have lost to the Ridge already.. Take time to grieve, and know my thoughts are with you at this sad time.. Cyberhugs from Australia and me and my Sam


----------



## Taurusa

This is so not fair..... thoughts and tears with you


----------



## DMS

Heidi, I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Peanut during this time. (((hugs)))


----------



## Faith's mommy

i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Powderpuff

I'm very sorry for your loss, take comfort that you did what was best for Peanut even though it hurts you so much.


----------



## goldensmum

Heidi, to say i am so sorry to hear of Peanuts' passing to the bridge seems so trite, but i honestly don't know what else to say. I, like many many others was hoping that the outcome would be better. You know deep down in your heart that you have done the right thing for her, although it will not seem it for many many months to come. Keep Peanut's memories close in your heart, for there they will stay forever.

Sleep softly Peanut and run free from any pain now.

THEY SAY THAT TIME HEALS
BUT THAT IS ONLY PARTLY TRUE
FOR IF TIME TRULY HEALED, WE WOULD FORGET
AND THAT WE WILL NEVER DO.


----------



## Charlie06

OMG...  ..I am so very sorry for your loss. Peanut was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I missed all of this last night and I am just seeing this now. Wow this is such sad news. I know you made the right decision and she will be in peace now. I am sorry it had to come to this. As others have said, she was way too young.


----------



## Bud Man Bell

God speed Peanut. You will be missed and loved for eternity.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Meggie'sMom

My heart breaks for you. Life is so unfair. How you could have a happy, sweet one year old puppy one day and this painful decison to make the next. I am so, so sorry. I wish you peace in knowing that you did your best for her.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I am so, so sorry. You did what all loving, responsible dog owners do. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## xtine77

our deepest sympathy to you Heidi. Peanut was a sweet girl and i am sure that she's happy that she was able to spend her short life with you. we are deeply saddened by your loss, you will be missed sweet Peanut!


----------



## mjkaferle5

Heidi,

I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

oh...so sorry for your loss, don't doubt your decision- it was made in love, she is comfortable now.. ~*hugs*~


----------



## JimS

I'm really sorry. It's so sad when beautiful, loved pups go before there time.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

I am so terribly sorry......my she rest in peace at the bridge. It is never an easy decision, but you made the right one. My thoughts are with you right now...


----------



## 2manydogs

I am sorry for your loss. What you did for her was a truly selfless act. Take heart in knowing that.


----------



## cubbysan

My heart just dropped - so sorry for your loss. You showed her your love for her, and she had a life more filled with love and fun than most.


----------



## paula bedard

I am so sorry for you. I know the pain you are going through. Wrap yourself in her memory, it helped me with my loss. Go Run Like The Wind Peanut!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Oh, Heidi - I'm so very sorry for your loss. 
That seems so inadequate, but I don't know what else to say. Just know that my heart goes out to you. 
You and your beautiful girl will remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## norabrown

I read this on the evo forum. I'm so broken hearted for you and for the loss of Peanut.

How tragic and how fast!!!! She was too young!!! 

I'm so sorry!

Nora


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I am truly sorry for your loss...


----------



## Kzwicker

I am so sorry for your loss. I cant even begin to imagin how you are feeling. She was so young! Oh, I am just so sorry.. :-(


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am so very sorry to hear this, so tragic. Please take care of yourself during this difficult time.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

oh my.... I am SO sorry for your loss... 

You will be in my prayers through this hard time...


----------



## Nicci831

Heidi, Our hearts go out to you and your family during this time. Peanut will be waiting for you at the bridge to give you hugs and kisses.


----------



## diana_D

I am deeply sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and you family.


----------



## Finn's Fan

This is really heartbreaking news. Heidi, my deepest sympathy on your tragic loss of such a well-loved, beautiful youngster. Run well, angel Peanut....


----------



## Rosco's Mom

oh my god...i'm so sorry. My deepest sympathy. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cubbysan

*A Golden Puppy by Anonymous*

I'll lend to you for a little while,
A Golden pup, God said,
For you to love her while she lives,
and mourn for when she's dead.
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years
or only two or three,
But will you, 'till I call her back,
Take care of her for me?

She'll bring her charm to gladden you,
And should her stay be brief,
You'll always have her memories 
as solace for your grief.
I cannot promise she will stay,
since all from death return,
But there are lessons taught below
I want this pup to learn

I've looked the whole world over,
In search of teachers true,
And from all the folks that crowd life's land
I have chosen you.
Now will you give her all your love
Nor think the labour vain,
Nor hate me when I come to take
My Golden back again.

I fancied that U hear you say
Dear Lord thy will be done,
For all the joys this pup will bring
The risk of grief I'll run.
I'll shelter her with tenderness
I'll love her while I may,
And for the happiness I've known
Forever grateful stay.

But should you come to call her back
much sooner than I planned,
I'll face the bitter grief that comes
and try to understand.
If by my love I've managed
Your wishes to achieve,
In memory of her I loved, to help
me when I grieve.


----------



## Wrigleysmom

So sorry about Peanut, god bless and I will light a candle for her tonight.


----------



## mainegirl

I'm so sorry about penut. You are never prepared to hae one of your babies cross over. So many have said things so beautifully, just sad that this had to happen
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Chaucer and Mom

I'm so sorry. It doesn't seem fair for one so young.

I hope your grief subsides in time.


----------



## crnp2001

*I am so sorry...*

...Heidi, my heart grieves for you and your family. I hadn't been online for two days and just found out when reading your daughter's post.

It never gets any easier to have them leave us...Spice is waiting for her, for sure~

~Kim~


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

I'm so sorry for you and your family. I know you must miss her terribly. I just can't believe it all happened so fast


----------



## Penny'smom

Oh, my. I'm so sorry for your loss. I love all our goldens so much that I feel I lost a part of Peanut too. I'm in tears to lose such a young, beautiful pup.

She's at the bridge with so many others, including our Polly.

Prayers and hugs to you and your entire family.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Oh Heidi, (((((((((((((((((((big hugs)))))))))))))))))
Placing you in our thoughts and prayers
RIP sweet Peanut.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Thanks you you all again, it really make me feel better seeing how many people care. I'm a little better today, maybe because I had to go to work and it took my mind of for a little while
She will be home by Tuesday or Wednesday (Ashes)










Jack and Rusty​

It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal*


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

I'm so sorry Heidi - just catching up on all of this now.


----------



## 4rdogs

I am so sorry
Our candle is lit
Godspeed Peanut, Run Free, Run Free


----------



## Hali's Mom

I too am so very sorry for your loss and apologize for taking this long to post. Just read the terrible news. Take comfort in the fact that we have the ability to relieve the suffering of our furry family members. You made a very tough decision and an EXTREMELY loving one though I know it doesn't ease the hurt right now. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Lego&Jacub

(((HUGS))) to you Heidi and family... you will all be in my prayers.


----------



## GoldenDaisy

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl. Although a hugely painful decision to have to let her go, you did what was best for her not to let her suffer, I know how hard that is, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## sharlin

I'm so sorry - NorCal pack has said private prayers and lit candles for you and Peanut~Play Hard Sweet One.


----------



## Heidi36oh

sharlin said:


> I'm so sorry - NorCal pack has said private prayers and lit candles for you and Peanut~Play Hard Sweet One.


Thanks Steve, another wonderful picture


----------

